# Can Picasa reduce picture size?



## fei888

Hi All,

I am very new to digital camera and phtographice sofeware. I heard Pcasa is a very good software and I've downloaded it. Could someone tell me if Picasa has the capability to reduce a picture size so that I can email my friends pictures a lot faster and my friends mailbox won't blow up?

Thank you so very much,

Fei


----------



## buck52

I don't have it, but the answer has to your question has to be yes...

with the picture open click on file or image and look for a resize button...

The suggested rule of thumb is to save a copy of the original and edit a copy


buck


----------



## John P

Just click on the image you wish to email and click the "Email" button on the bottom. Picasa will automaticly resize the picture and open your email program.










If you want other resize options I highly recommend IrfanView , a freeware image viewer and basic editor.


----------



## fei888

Thanks for all your help. John, when Picasa resize my pictures for email, do I have any control of the size?


----------



## John P

Sure, go to tools, options. Click on the "Email" tab, under Output Options select the size you wish the pictures to be resized to and make sure to select the option to send single pictures at the same resolution rather than original size.


----------



## fei888

Hi John,

I was able to send a picture via the instructions you told me. That is good and thank you very much. Now a follow up question if I may.

If I just want to reduce the size of a picture, not sending out as an email attachment, how could I do that? And is there a way I can reduce 10 pictures at a time instead of one by one?

Thanks again,


----------



## John P

I don't believe that's possable with Picasa, however IrfanView (a freeware image viewer and editor) can do both things you mentioned easily.

Just open the picture, go to Image > Resize/Resample > select your new size and make sure you enable the option to "Keep Aspect Ratio".

To resize several at a time go to File > Batch Conversion/Rename > select the images you wish to resize > click Set Advanced Options > under Resize set your new size > click OK > click Start.


----------



## fei888

Thank you so very much John. You made my day. I am going to download IrfanView righ now.


----------



## John P

You're welcome! Hope it works alright.


----------



## fei888

John, one last question please. In one of your previous email you had two screen shots. How exactly did you do that? Is it with MS Word?

Thanks,


----------



## John P

In any program or just on the desktop press the "Print Screen" button in the top right area of your keyboard. Then go to MS Paint by going to Start > All Programs > Accessories > Paint. Press Ctrl+V, and save your image where you want.

NOTE: If you copy text or anything after pressing "Print Screen" but before pasting in paint you will lose your screenshot, as pressing "Print Screen" simply copies the image to the clipboard.


----------



## gsmitheman

Their are many printscreen programs available free.

I like Gadwin Printscreen (freeware). Lots of automatic control over the process and the ability to grab just a portion of the screen.

www.gadwin.com/news.htm


----------



## xico

John P said:


> I don't believe that's possable with Picasa, however IrfanView (a freeware image viewer and editor) can do both things you mentioned easily.
> 
> Just open the picture, go to Image > Resize/Resample > select your new size and make sure you enable the option to "Keep Aspect Ratio".
> 
> To resize several at a time go to File > Batch Conversion/Rename > select the images you wish to resize > click Set Advanced Options > under Resize set your new size > click OK > click Start.


Hi John, 
Thanks for the info with Ifranview, but what size do I resize the photos to upload for use on the Pet thread. The photo has to be under 200k. I don't see any place that says the amount of ks. Thanks.


----------



## Fidelista

Xico, by default picasa will shrink photos for e-mail. Try emailing one to your self and saving it.I am sure it will fall within 200k---in fact smaller. Small enough to post.  >f


----------



## John P

xico said:


> Hi John,
> Thanks for the info with Ifranview, but what size do I resize the photos to upload for use on the Pet thread. The photo has to be under 200k. I don't see any place that says the amount of ks. Thanks.


For posting on forums I usually size the width to around 400px and let the height fall where it may. This always keeps it below 200kb.

You can also play around with larger sizes saving copies till you get it below 200kb.


----------



## Fidelista

Mine was set to 480 px ---works fine.  >f


----------



## xico

Fidelista said:


> Xico, by default picasa will shrink photos for e-mail. Try emailing one to your self and saving it.I am sure it will fall within 200k---in fact smaller. Small enough to post.  >f


Cool! I'm going to give it a try! Thanks, Fidelista! :up:


----------



## xico

John P said:


> For posting on forums I usually size the width to around 400px and let the height fall where it may. This always keeps it below 200kb.
> 
> You can also play around with larger sizes saving copies till you get it below 200kb.


Okay, thanks John. I appreciate the info. I will try again. (I've spent most of the day trying to get some photos posted, jumping from Picasa to Photo Shop Pro, to Ulead to Picture Project--but I didn't have the correct info. Now I think I got it. Thanks!


----------



## xico

gsmitheman said:


> Their are many printscreen programs available free.
> 
> I like Gadwin Printscreen (freeware). Lots of automatic control over the process and the ability to grab just a portion of the screen.
> 
> www.gadwin.com/news.htm


Thanks, gsmitheman! Very interesting.


----------

